# Infinity P362 and PC350 speakers



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I have 2 new old stock Infinity Primus P362 loudspeakers and 1 new old stock Primus PC350 center channel speaker. They have only been taken out of the box for the pics. These are essentially same as the P363 and P351 speakers but have grey under the speaker cover rather than black. The P363 and P351 speakers are $199+tax each when on sale. I'll sell the set of all three for $325.
































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I'll do $300 for the set.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Still got em


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

These are awesome speakers, but wife has never allowed them to be used because we keep having kids and shes afraid the little ones will push them over. They've been stored indoors, and are good to go. Anyone who likes good music and doesn't have a wife afraid of squashed kids, will really enjoy these speakers. Open to offers and trades for tools, guns, etc.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

$275 for the set.
Trade for firearms, table saw, lawnmower, power washer, plus or minus cash as needed.

Also have the matching bookshelf speakers and a high end Denon 7.1 receiver if anyone is interested. I'll do a package deal for all 5 speakers, Denon receiver, all speaker wide and cables, and through in an unused harmony remote for $625.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

What is the model number of the receiver?


----------



## carolina o4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Toddbo34 said:


> What is the model number of the receiver?


this Post is from 2015


----------

